# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  ابرز معالم البتراء

## ملكة الاحساس

ابرز معالم مدينة البتراء وما حولها
الاثنين, 20 يوليو 2009 14:38   
يحيط بالبتراء مجموعة من مواقع الاستقرار النبطي والتي لعبت دورا مهما في حياة البتراء ومنها:

وادي موسى: حيث بينت الحفريات الأثرية أن وادي موسى كانت منطقة سكن لأبناء الطبقة العليا من المجتمع النبطي حيث تبين ذلك من العدد الكبير للقصور النبطية التي تم الكشف عنها حديثا في هذه المنطقة.

البتراء الصغيرة: وهو اسم يطلق على منطقة البيضا والتي كانت تشكل بؤرة النشاط الاقتصادي في عهد الأنباط، إذ كانت محطة القوافل التجارية الرئيسية في البتراء وقد سميت بهذا الاسم لصغر الممر(السيق) المؤدي إلى أثارها، مقارنة بالسيق الرئيسي المؤدي إلى مدينة البتراء بالإضافة إلى صغر الواجهات الصخرية فيها مقارنة بالواجهات الضخمة الموجودة في البتراء. وهي امتداد تاريخي وجغرافي لمنطقة البتراء، إنما تم التعامل معها حديثا على إنها بتراء صغيرة مستقلة لأن الطريق المؤدي إليها هو طريق آخر لا يمر بالبتراء.



صبرا: حيث كانت محطة قوافل ومنطقة صناعية خاصة لتعدين النحاس والحديد.

مقام النبي هارون في البتراء: مقام النبي هارون موقع يقع على قمة أعلى جبل في جبال البتراء، من الناس من يعتقد بأن النبي هارون دفن فيه، فمنهم من يدعوه مقاما ومنهم من يدعوه قبرا، وهم في ذلك لا يفرقون بين المقام والقبر، على اأه لو كان مقاما لكان مجرد مكان أقام فيه النبي هارون وقتا وليس شرطا أن يحتوي قبره.

كان أهل وادي موسى يقومون بزيارة المقام / القبر منذ زمن بعيد، وللزيارة طقوس ومناسك تؤدى، ولها مواسم وشروط محددة.

والميثولوجيات، والأساطير، وحتى الممارسات الطوطمية أيضا، التي تشكل بعدا اأثروبولوجيا اجتماعيا، وبوصفها تمثل خاصية من خصائص التفكير البشري كما يقول ليفي شتراوس إذ ربما يأتي دارس جاد في يوم ويعد حول ذلك دراسة متكاملة.

يقع مقام / قبر النبي هارون على جبل يرتفع (1353) متر عن سطح البحر، وهو مسجد مملوكي بني في سياق اهتمام المماليك بالمقامات والقبور، ينحدر من المسجد درج يفضى اإى دهليز يبلغ طوله حوالي عشرة أمتار يفضي إلى كوة منحوتة في الصخر أمامها يكمن وهو ما اجتمع الناس على أنه قبر النبي هارون.

زار الظاهر بيبرس وكاتبه النويري المقام سنة 1276م ولم يتحدث النويري عن وجود بناء فوقه، واليوم نشهد فوقه مسجدا صغيرا كتب على مدخله عبارة تفيد أنه تم تجديد عمارة هذا المسجد في عهد السلطان الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون (1309- 1331).

كما زار المقام / القبر الرحالة السويسري بيركهارت عام 1812م عندما أراد أن يزور البتراء، فتذرع بزيارة المقام وأخذ معه قربانا ليتمكن من زيارة البتراء، وقد جاء ذكر المقام / القبر أيضا في مخطوطات الكنيسة البيزنطية التي تعود إلى القرن السادس الميلادي باسم (دير نبينا هارون).

وقامت سلطة إقليم البتراء بالتعاون مع وزارة الأوقاف عام 1998م بترميم عمارة المسجد.

----------


## رنيم

البتراء جميل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور صديقي على الموضوع 
 :Icon1:

----------


## اميرة الجزائر

شكرا لك على المعلومات تسلمي

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور كتير على المعلومات

----------


## twert

هذا ليس كل شىء عن البتراء  ولكن شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

